
'The64' – A modern C64 console and handheld project - pgarcia
http://www.vintageisthenewold.com/the-64-modern-c64-computer-and-handheld-console/
======
yxlx
I share the concerns put forth by user "Swedish Pete" in the comments section
on that site.

